# My $.02: E-MTB's.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Recently I had the opportunity to ride a really nice, modern, full-suspension E-MTB on my backyard trails for a few days.

It was a fun, educational experience. And it probably saved me a bunch of money in the next few years.

How? Why? Read on...



I own an e-cargo bike that I use for errands and to keep the car parked. And while I'd feel naked without it, the utility it brings to my day-to-day is a very different thing than riding trail for fun and exercise.

Why is that?

The main reasons that I ride bikes shift from day to day and month to month. Sometimes my priority is to get some exercise. Sometimes I want to incinerate some endorphins. Always I want to clear my head. And I am always, always attentive to and thankful for the flora and fauna that I experience when out riding. 



Those are my main reasons for riding, and although the order of priority may shift from ride to ride, those Big Four reasons never really change.

Noticing anything missing from that list?



I don't have any interest in making the rides happen faster, nor easier, and I don't have a compelling interest in ranging farther or for longer than I already do.



So it shouldn't be any surprise that while I enjoyed the ride of this bike and was impressed by its capability and range, I don't currently have any interest in owning one myself.

There's nothing that I'm after when riding that would be made better with the addition of electric assist.

Put differently, I found that when riding with e-assist that I notice the birds, views, and smells along the way a lot less, I am less patient when riding, and I finish the ride in a less peaceful mental state than if I rode unassisted.

The patience thing is unbelievable. I've spent literal decades of my life learning to slow down and enjoy the moment, and everything happening within and attached to that moment.
Plunk me down on an e-bike and my left thumb instantly and constantly itches to toggle up to 'turbo' and get the whole thing over with quicker.



I'm grateful that I could experience this bike in this way, and thusly learn that I don't need to own one anytime soon.

That said? My body is going to pieces faster than I can keep up with, and a few years from now the calculus may have shifted enough that E-assist is not only desirable but necessary.

You never know...

Thanks for checkin' in.​


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Well said.
Pretty much my findings too.
Both the e-bike....and the aging body.
At 64...and falling off 2 wheeled things for 60 of those years....makes me think the Lenz I just bought may be my last non E purchase. And hopefully e-bikes will have refined all the more in that time.
Only time will tell.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Horses for courses.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Credit needs to be given for going out and experiencing one to learn firsthand what they are and what they aren't. They don't need to be for everyone. And as you noted, you may eventually grow to want one alone or to complement nonelectric bikes at a different point in time.

If more riders just simply went out and did what you did, while they might not become instant converts, they will learn they're not the threats that some try to make them out to be. They're not exactly MTBs, but neither are they that different... and share many of the same constraints and manner-of-use. Any overall difference in trail impact between the two groups pales in comparison to the range of trail impact within each group (eg. average trail rider vs. Strava endurobro). Anybody who wants to categorize them with dirt bikes is either fully ignorant or disingenuous.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Mike, that was well put, and it mirrors my experience and my conclusions.

I’m old enough and I’ve ridden enough, that being in a hurry or trying to return to my glory days is just not that important to me.

My wife has a Pivot Shuttle, she rides it when we got out together, it allows her to keep up with me. I’ve ridden it plenty, it’s s nice bike and very capable, but I don’t see one in my future.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Completely agree with your assessment that riding the ebike is more of a frenetic experience than an analog bike, and in general less satisfying for me. Have an ebike and 4 analog bikes, and I tend to ride the ebike for scouting new (far away) trails, for "rest" days, and with guys who only ride ebikes. I characterize the ebike as 1/2 moto and 1/2 mtb; it can be fun to mindlessly use the motor to plough through everything, but that's certainly not finesse riding. As in aviation, a big motor can cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I agree. For me, an ebike would either allow me to self-shuttle steep trails where you lose 500' in a couple minutes, some of these trails are great fun but it's a lot of climbing... It's an alternative to going to a resort and riding a lift or shuttling with trucks. Or it could compensate for health issues as I get older, I'm open to ebikes if my body requires it.

But most of my riding is multi-purpose, I value being in a natural setting, riding as moving meditation, exercise and a little adrenaline. I don't need an ebike for that... yet. Also, ebikes don't have the range for long backcountry rides without packing a 2nd battery.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

davec113 said:


> I agree. For me, an ebike would either allow me to self-shuttle steep trails where you lose 500' in a couple minutes, some of these trails are great fun but it's a lot of climbing... It's an alternative to going to a resort and riding a lift or shuttling with trucks. Or it could compensate for health issues as I get older, I'm open to ebikes if my body requires it.
> 
> But most of my riding is multi-purpose, I value being in a natural setting, riding as moving meditation, exercise and a little adrenaline. I don't need an ebike for that... yet. Also, ebikes don't have the range for long backcountry rides without packing a 2nd battery.


Yup. If I got one, it would be something like a Kenevo SL, solely for the purpose of self shuttling big/steep descents.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I was totally against eBIkes until I watched Danny Macaskill's video about why he is sold. He does not use it to make rides easier. He is not lazy. He uses it to extend his rides to places he normally could not get to. He adds the battery to his own energy. I can also see them as utility vehicles for people who commute etc. I still think they can be a liability on trails because everywhere I researched a large percentage of people are mostly concerned about how fast they can go.
I spent the winter for the first time in Tucson riding on a multi-use trail system. I was surprise to find riders not respecting the posted yield requirements to other users and the other users were not happy about it. I am old enough to remember the beginnings of mountain biking when riders had to assume that every other user could vote to not let them be on the trails. It also seems like common respect not to scare the heck out of other users. I think emtb have the potential to increase this problem.
Like Mike I ride a lot to be out away from civilization and I take my time. I still like the thrill of riding a swooping curving nice section of trail. But it seems that the hard core downhill crowd are like the difference between cross-country skiers and downhill skiers. I am a cross-country skier.
I can understand your reaction Mike entirely. But also I realize that life can and does change on a dime and I will do whatever I have to, to continue to ride for as long as I can. But if that is the case the Rise is attractive because of it's philosophy of true rider assist only. It appears to be designed to be a MTB first with assist added in.
A question for you Mike. I am and always have been a masher. I can't spin. My legs just are not made for it. The Rise is said to assist when the rider is pedaling at a cadence of 90rpm. If you don't normally spin that fast would it not function?
Thanks again for sharing your experience.
I like what you have done with your backyard


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Very good write-up. I have buddies that want to ride e-bikes all the time on local trails. "FAST is fun" they say. Sometimes it is. But usually I prefer one of my "analog" bikes. Having said that, for me, they are a great way to not wear yourself out after days/weeks on end in the mountains. I can ride every day, switching from assisted to non-assisted, and always feel rested enough to go have fun. If I were to have just one bike, no way would it have a motor.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

2nd battery? My bike has enough battery (1100Wh) to take me 30+ miles and 3-4,000 feet of climbing and yet still has 160Nm of torque...,,.I just love where it will take me and get me there in style.

I cannot imagine crashing on an extra battery toted around in a backpack. Horses for courses....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Here's what I consider a worthy application of the ebike:
















=sParty


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice write-up. I have never ridden an E-bike and do not see it happening anytime soon, since for me, the suffering is a large part of clearing my head. However several of my close friends that I have been riding with for many years have reached a point in life where the E-bike has given them the opportunity to keep riding many of the local trails that would otherwise not be possible. And for that, I am so very thankful.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been in complete agreement for years. Climbing on bikes or skis is a contemplative and challenging experience. The effort climbing is a part and a benefit of mountain biking.

But time moves on and I'm finding myself pushing the bike on any steep hill and any long hill. Because this area is short on flat trails, all my rides involve pushing up to a third or more of the ride and it is getting old. I love the access to the wilds that mtb gives, especially on the BLM lands in California's inner coast range and I'm looking now at an emtb to keep riding. At 74 I hope to keep riding for many more years so an emtb may be the key to that.

That is why I want an emtb and why lots of other older and handicapped riders want emtbs. We just don't want to lose this sport and turn to daytime TV and other people playing sports on TV.

Now, emtbs are one thing, but e-telemark skis will never happen. There are ski lifts, but they do not service the backcountry where I have skied for my adult life.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I never understand why people feel the need to use their age to justify an ebike. This is something I also hear out on the trails frequently, “Aren’t you too young to be on an ebike…” 

I ride it because it’s fun and arguably the best descending bike I’ve owned. (Kenevo SL) No other reason.


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Here's what I consider a worthy application of the ebike:
> View attachment 1985371
> 
> View attachment 1985375
> ...


We have a couple of ebikes for access and tool transport on our trails and they are great for that. Less time getting to the work location just means more time and energy to do trail work.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

RBoardman said:


> I ride it because it’s fun and arguably the best descending bike I’ve owned. (Kenevo SL) No other reason.


As good a reason as any, it's about getting out there that's why I bought one, 5-10 years ago I felt the same as many on this thread(of course emtb's were not really around either) I liked the fitness, sense of accomplishment part but age caught up with me and I wasn't able to ride like I used to.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

RBoardman said:


> I never understand why people feel the need to use their age to justify an ebike. This is something I also hear out on the trails frequently, “Aren’t you too young to be on an ebike…”
> 
> I ride it because it’s fun and arguably the best descending bike I’ve owned. (Kenevo SL) No other reason.





Tickle said:


> As good a reason as any, it's about getting out there that's why I bought one, 5-10 years ago I felt the same as many on this thread(of course emtb's were not really around either) I liked the fitness, sense of accomplishment part but age caught up with me and I wasn't able to ride like I used to.


I agree with you guys.
It's nobody's business what my health is or my reasons for engaging in the sports I choose to engage in.
Anybody that wants to 'qualify' me for ebiking -- or any other sport -- can go jump off a bridge.
=sParty


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I also found it was pointless to speed past the beauty of nature. My work-around: use the emtb's convenient mode selector switch to put it into "no assist" mode. What's keeping you from doing this too? The machine preventing you?

I also use my emtb to save car trips, saving me money. In fact, it's usable to ride to the trailhead.



































































































The battery is just a fuel source to me, like carrying sports drink. I don't feel compelled to use everything the bike has to offer. It's a tool. I don't race/compete either. It's interesting to go where people rarely tread.










I've met people through ebikes who otherwise wouldn't have tried biking, due to all the hills and what not. There's a love for not only bikes, but a love for the land.



















These guys are strong voices who advocate for more bike-friendly infrastructure.










^ Another shot of a place where people rarely tread.









^ Riding fireroads might not be very rewarding on a regular bike, but you can choose to reduce the time spent on the slogs with just a flick of the mode selector switch. Tune your ride to however you like. It's up to you. The emtb doesn't dictate things. I find it further enables me, opening up far more opportunities. To me, I've become more of a _mountain_ biker, rather than a _trail_ rider.

I don't see it as a motor vehicle, but an enhanced bicycle experience. I've ridden cheap ebikes, and they feel more like motor vehicles, due to the lack of the torque sensor. Motor vehicles are a totally different experience, and you really feel the lack of power. Low power motor vehicle . Bicycle with world-cup legs .


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have approached ebikes as a tool to enhance or extend the riding experience. My lovely wife has a Levo sl. We bought it to help control an elevated heart rate while riding. She was always in the max heart rate zone and did not enjoy forcing everyone to "wait up" for her, nor did she enjoy being maxed out and wasted after each and any hills.
Now, we ride together.


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

I bought one this year, I am glad I did. I have knee issue that gets aggravated by extended climb days. I like to suffer but not everday. Th embt allows me to ride everyday alternating from mtb to emtb to give my knee a rest and ride the next day. I bough an enduro emtb to shuttle downhill runs multiple times in a day where mtb is one run and done due to the climbs to get to them.

I wasn't even considering them till I ran into some COMBA guys doing trail work and spoke to them and then some other guys at my favorite trail system that has an awesome downhill bike only trail that is rody, drops, berms etc but a hell of a climb to get to and he said he does it 4x in a day which is a month for me riding once a week. Lightbulb went off, started researching and got luckier than hell found the only one in stock couple towns over. I also wanted to buy one from LBS for warranty purposes.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

mikesee said:


> There's nothing that I'm after when riding that would be made better with the addition of electric assist.​


A SFW way to say that a motor would fuk up the experience? 😁


Rhetorical question, do I need to experience a motor powering my MTB to know that I don’t want one powering my MTB? If I answer no, does that make me ignorant?

Four-stroke engine and pegs sounds good.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

For me, actually us as my wife is my riding partner we got into EMTB three years ago after decades of trail riding on pedal bikes. Did this for a couple of reasons, first we had others in our who group got them and at that time the direction from the Federal Dept of the Interior made a blanket statement Oking them on Federal land. Secondly, my wife was going to have hip replacement and we thought that a Ebike would be easier on her rehab and lastly knew that a Ebike would only be a addition to our stable of bikes.

So, did some research and decided to order some Orbea Ebikes and shortly after that a couple of things happened one COVID delayed the bikes for a long time, law suits shut down the Federal statement and my wife's hip replacement ended up being a non issue as she started riding thirteen days after surgery and riding Blue single track in 20. However, we thoughtfully ordered these bikes and committed regardless. Anyway in two years+ we got 3,000 dirt miles on our bikes, all trail. We ride them like our pedal bikes and that is same rules, respectful and courteous. We also don't ride them on weekends on popular trails, don't park at TH's and don't discuss our bikes with anybody. As far as riding ratios, we ride our pedal bikes 70% and our Ebikes maybe one time a week.

WTBS, my .02 says that the future of EMTB looks bleak, Land managers are not going to make a decision on allowing Ebikes on multi use trails so they are technically banned to ride with Side by Side ATV's, Jeeps and Quads on trail/roads roasted by these machines. Then, the 800# Gorilla in the room, we will see the development and abundance of the "Suron" type bikes that look like a Ebike, sound like a Ebike but triple the power and way more capable getting on multi use trails. So, IMO, there will be a reckoning and it won't end well for government regulated Class one pedal assist bikes.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

quadzilla411 said:


> Then, the 800# Gorilla in the room, we will see the development and abundance of the "Suron" type bikes that look like a Ebike, sound like a Ebike



Much of what you said I can’t agree with, but can’t argue with either given that It could be a matter of perspective and locales… but WTF is this about?

In what world does a Sur-ron look anything like a Class I/II eMTB and not like a scaled-down dirt bike???



quadzilla411 said:


> but triple the power and way more capable getting on multi use trails.


You sound like you’re shilling Sur-rons. The issue with multi-use trails isn’t the need for more power (again, WTF???) but coexistence with other trail users.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, if you have a problem with my history that I disclosed then it is your problem because it is what it is. As far as my opinion of Sur rons, they will be a problem for the reasons that I stated. That is a high powered quiet electric cycle that for a layman looks and sounds like a E bicycle. They will start showing up, they are the new thing, easy to transport and cheaper than EMTB. They will have potential to create mayhem on a multi use hike/bike/horse trail and once that happens, then simply throw out any chance of class one ebikes to be allowed. Everything gets throw out. Me Shilling, hmm, Sounds like you might want one.............


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

I rodemy emtb at a state park today with hikers, horses and mtb. I yielded when I needed to, was polite said good morning etc... Everyone I stopped to talk to today was curious about the emtb. I also ran into a guy on Yeti 160E and we chatted for a bit about emtb and how they give us additional days in the saddle, I personally would not be able to do as my knee acts up after a hard day on MTB like I had yesterday. 

So instead of taking the day off, i cruised 20 miles on eco mode and had a great recovery day. More days on the bike, I am all in for.


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

I qualify for Social Security as of Wednesday and love my eBike; a Yamaha ydx moro. Im convinced eBiking is going to help me live longer.

I pretty much gave up mountain biking 5 years ago; my elevated heart rate on climbs with a history of Atrial Fib scared me frankly. My 3rd Ablation procedure a few years ago worked well and I rarely have an irregular beat anymore. Now I ride 3 or 4 days per week and my routine ride is 12 miles w 1800 ft of climbing with a couple 20+ degree sections and 4 good downhill runs. Luckily I can ride from my garage and I'm back in about an hour and a half. It's the most fun Ive had on two wheels in decades; I had Yamaha dirt bikes when I was younger.

For me the greatest benefit of eBike exercise is being able to regulate my heart rate. I use level 2 and 3(of 5) most of the time, if my heart rate gets a little high I can just press a button. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It takes years of riding, trying different bikes to learn what we do not like, what we like and over time this might evolve.
Some want 700Wh to 900Wh, some like 400Wh the new light Ebikes to sound cool and buy an extender
Some say never an Ebike in my garage
Some say only when my knees need help
All is fine if we can afford our choices.
Here is what i like about my Ebike.
It is a Giant FS 500Wh and i use it to go to the trails and back
I do not need a car
i use it all year, snow, ice, whatever so i only need 4 tires
i still have a 21 pounds HT so i stay in shape, avoid relying on max assistance
never a parking problem
what is not to like?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

telemike said:


> I've been in complete agreement for years. Climbing on bikes or skis is a contemplative and challenging experience. The effort climbing is a part and a benefit of mountain biking.
> 
> But time moves on and I'm finding myself pushing the bike on any steep hill and any long hill.



Makes me wonder what your gearing is?

The trails we ride out the door are the steepest sustained trails I've ever ridden in my life. 400'/mile for as long as you have the legs to climb. Dictionary definition of winch and plummet.

The wife and I are running 24t chainrings paired with 52t large cogs. I can thread the needle and climb steep tech with that pixie gear if needed, or I can use it as a bail-out to keep my heart rate down on the flattish section I'm on, in advance of the next steep.

The few friends I've invited to ride our local trails poked fun at that chainring before the ride. And I smugly smirked (in a hypoxic way...) as I pedaled past them while they walked and pushed in their silly Sidi's.

Got to the top far enough ahead of them that I was able to wipe the smugness off my face before they arrived.

Point simply being, there are gearing options available that not many have considered.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

If I was trying to ride a 24/52 I would be going so slow that I would fall over


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mike_kelly said:


> If I was trying to ride a 24/52 I would be going so slow that I would fall over


It's funny how many people say the same thing whenever my GF (who runs a 24/50 on her Ibis Mojo) mentions her tiny chainring to them.
What's funny about it is that she's in the saddle climbing while they're walking.
A couple years ago when my 2 best riding buds and I spent a few days camping & riding in WA's Goat Mtn / Strawberry Ridge Zone, I planned ahead and installed a 24t ring cuz I'd heard legendary stories about the extreme grades in the area.
Meanwhile those guys left their stock 30 & 32t rings on.
I rode while they pushed their bikes up.
Try a 24t ring sometime. Like if you're riding say, a 24%+ grade. If you do fall over, I bet it won't be because your gearing is too low.
=sParty


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mike_kelly said:


> If I was trying to ride a 24/52 I would be going so slow that I would fall over


That is how you practice balance.

Also try riding with a 3 year old. They move so slow you also get a lot of balance practice in.

I dont brag about most of my riding skills because I am average for sure, but I have become really good at low speed balance while climbing due to kids.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mike_kelly said:


> If I was trying to ride a 24/52 I would be going so slow that I would fall over



I didn't say that everyone needed it. Just that there are options that not all have considered. Or that their fragile/inflated ego won't allow them to.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I was just kidding you. Growing old requires adaptation if you don't want to be relegated to a rocking chair. I never thought in a million years I would even consider an E anything. But I will do whatever it takes to keep riding.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I don't see an issue with walking. If I need more gear than 32/50 walking is nearly as fast and uses different muscles, gives my pedaling muscles a break. I don't understand the need to ride up everything, seems ego based but idk, whatever floats your boat. 

Also a tiny front ring is going to alter the intended suspension performance, on a VPP/DW bike it'll be a very large difference. Most FS frames are designed around 30 or 32t front rings.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

davec113 said:


> I don't see an issue with walking. If I need more gear than 32/50 walking is nearly as fast and uses different muscles, gives my pedaling muscles a break. I don't understand the need to ride up everything, seems ego based but idk, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Also a tiny front ring is going to alter the intended suspension performance, on a VPP/DW bike it'll be a very large difference. Most FS frames are designed around 30 or 32t front rings.


To each their own.
Personally I hate pushing my bike.
Hate it.
But that's just me.
=sParty


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

davec113 said:


> I don't see an issue with walking. If I need more gear than 32/50 walking is nearly as fast and uses different muscles, gives my pedaling muscles a break. I don't understand the need to ride up everything, seems ego based but idk, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Also a tiny front ring is going to alter the intended suspension performance, on a VPP/DW bike it'll be a very large difference. Most FS frames are designed around 30 or 32t front rings.


I had early VPP bike with 3 chain rings. The bike was so hard to ride up tech steep climbs in granny because the pedals would kick back at you over a square edge bump and of course get really stiff. It was the 1st bike that I went to a single front chain ring, well before a single chain ring was a thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

davec113 said:


> I don't see an issue with walking. If I need more gear than 32/50 walking is nearly as fast and uses different muscles, gives my pedaling muscles a break. I don't understand the need to ride up everything, seems ego based but idk, whatever floats your boat.


- You will if/when you develop Bone/Heel Spurs!
It SUCKS!!!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

DMFT said:


> - You will if/when you develop Bone/Heel Spurs!
> It SUCKS!!!


Ouch, that does not sound pleasant. I did manage to damage my heel some years ago by running on cobblestone streets, it's wasn't very far on the stones and I only did it on the way to a dirt path but apparently that was enough to damage some nerves and it took months and months to heal.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I find that the emtb with walk mode almost always finds more traction on steep slopes than me on foot with my 5.10s. I sometimes end up holding the rear brake after emtb gets away from me, using it as a handhold, as I try to find a secure foothold. Tire rubber > 5.10 mtb shoe rubber.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

davec113 said:


> I don't see an issue with walking. If I need more gear than 32/50 walking is nearly as fast and uses different muscles, gives my pedaling muscles a break. I don't understand the need to ride up everything, seems ego based but idk, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Also a tiny front ring is going to alter the intended suspension performance, on a VPP/DW bike it'll be a very large difference. Most FS frames are designed around 30 or 32t front rings.



You are welcome to walk all you like. I like to walk sometimes -- allows me to look around more. But if I brought a bike I'd always prefer to ride.

I find that a tiny front ring affects my suspension performance a lot less than walking next to the bike does...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Here's what I consider a worthy application of the ebike:
> View attachment 1985371
> 
> View attachment 1985375
> ...


Yep, and course marking. The eBike has been a huge game changer for marking course for our annual enduro.

I can't argue with your assessment, Mike. eBikes have their purpose and they're not for everyone. That's OK. I also ride my analog bike 98% of the time for most all the reasons you listed, but I'm glad I can use Saundra's eBike occasionally for marking course, self shuttling, and exploring a little further out there on roads and trails that would not be practical on a non-assisted bike. Would I have purchased one, if she hadn't wanted one? Probably not.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not joking here- a big benefit I get from the ebike is that it makes my enduro rig feel like a feather, and a lot easier to throw around. 👍👍


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> I never understand why people feel the need to use their age to justify an ebike. This is something I also hear out on the trails frequently, “Aren’t you too young to be on an ebike…”
> 
> I ride it because it’s fun and arguably the best descending bike I’ve owned. (Kenevo SL) No other reason.


I couldn't agree more. My Ripley is getting lonely hanging in my garage because riding my Rise is that good. It's a better descending bike(more travel) so expected, I can ride further, my knees don't kill me as much and not be dead after a good 20/3,700' ride.

At almost 48 people don't need to know that I have limited time to ride(mainly once a week)the last 12 months, I need surgery on both shoulder, my back is ruined, my knees are ruined and others aches not to mention that makes it not so easy to walk as it once did.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool write-up Mike. You always provide a good read.
Personally, I flip between my "pedal" MTB, my Orbea Rise and my YT Decoy. They serve different needs and purposes for me.

Although truth be told, Rise is my current love affair and is replacing my "pedal-bike" more often than not.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Recently I had the opportunity to ride a really nice, modern, full-suspension E-MTB on my backyard trails for a few days.
> 
> It was a fun, educational experience. And it probably saved me a bunch of money in the next few years.
> 
> ...


I've ridden and enjoyed a couple higher end eBikes but being a solo rider who rides mid-week with no crowds to contend with, I have no need to go faster or farther. On weekends, when the roads are less crowded, I ride faster and farther on my road bike. 

I'm 73. When I get old, I may come to the point where I "need" an eBike but if I get there someday, a 45 lbs bike will be too heavy to lift anyway. Where I live, going farther just means more laps around the same trail system.


----------

